# "The Original" Outdoor Cooker - model #2750/R



## annmarie (Apr 12, 2013)

I purchased "The Original" Outdoor Cooker (model 2750) from Target a couple years ago. I need replacement grates...mine are cast iron but a tad on the rusty side. I am going to try to clean them this weekend but I was searching online for a website for this brand and I cannot find a thing!  Anyone know a good way to get rid of the rust (its pretty bad) on the iron grates and maybe where I can find replacements if the rust doesn't remove all the way....??  I appreciate your help.


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 12, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! Would please update your profile to show where you are located?  You might meet some neighbors here! We would also like to know a bit more about you!

I have soaked some of my cast iron that has been badly rusted with a mixture of white vinegar and water.  They will need to soak for a while...if its bad.  Elbow grease will help too with some SOS pads or some fine steel wool.  Then use some good flaxseed oil or good old plain crisco to re-season the grates.

Jeff offers a free 5 day E-course.  It is packed with great information anyone can use no matter your experience level!

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know before plunging into the forums.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/terms-of-service

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi annmarie! :welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 45,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 900,000 posts describing it! 
The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!


----------



## seenred (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome aboard, annemarie!  Glad you joined us.  You've found a great place to learn and share ideas.  Lots of friendly and knowledgeable folks here who really enjoy helping one another.  Just ask when you need help and you'll get plenty.

When I need to remove rust from a grate, I just use steel wool and elbow grease.  It's not a fun job, but usually gets it done.  I'm not familiar with your particular rig, so I can't direct you to specific replacement grates.  What are the dimensions of the grates?  There are websites out there that sell replacement grates of varying size, such as the one in the link below:

http://www.grill-repair.com/cookgrates18.html

Good luck!

Red


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 12, 2013)

Don't let the looks of that rust bother you. Use a wire brush and soapy water to scrub the grates. When clean rinse then heat until dry and then put cooking oil on them. Cast iron grates are the best my opinion.


----------

